# Six Garden Railroads On Tour – October 1-4 (Calif. Central Coast)



## thecitrusbelt (Jun 23, 2008)

For the fifth consecutive Festival a Model Railroads of Southern California layout tour will be offered as one of the official events of the Central Coast Railroad Festival. The tour will take place on October 1- 4 throughout San Luis Obispo and northern Santa Barbara Counties. This will be MR of SC’s forty-fifth layout tour since 2006.

There will be thirty layouts in all major scales at twenty venues for this free, self-guided layout tour. Six garden railroads will be featured on the tour

Use this link to view the tour schedule with layout locations and descriptions:

http://ccrrf.com/2015/MRSC-Layout-Tour-45.pdf

Be sure to visit the Central Coast Railroad Festival website ( www.CCRRF.com ) to view other Festival activities, which include a rail excursion to a winery, prototype exhibits and display, educational activities, a bike ride along the old Pacific Coast Railway right-of-way and more.

Please note that persons taking this tour assume all risks and liability for their personal safety.

Bob Chaparro
Hemet, CA
Moderator
Model Railroads of Southern California
https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/Model_Railroads_Of_Southern_California/info


----------

